# 3 Bucks Locked and Drowned



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Interesting email story I received today ~~~~

http://gothunts.com/ohio-bucks-locked-togethe/


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

WOW! That is soooo Cool!

big rockpile


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow. Crazy


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow indeed! Thanks for posting that.

.


----------

